# Beneteau First 310



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Ok, I've found a early 90's 310 that seems to check a lot of the box in what I'm looking for and has amenities my wife wants. Problem is that it has the shoal draft keel, 4' 3" in stead of standard draft 5' 11". Since one of my requirements is a boat for local racing my question is, how much performance would I be giving up with the shoal draft model?


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

Mostly comes into play upwind. You wont point as high and wont track as well. So much of this comes down to your rating authority (assuming you're racing handicap) . Some give a lot of time to cruising keels, others are more harsh. 

The good thing about the boat you're buying is that in 2 years, you could probably sell it for about what you paid for it since all the depreciation is gone in a boat thats almost 25 years old. Negotiate the deal right and it could work out for you.

On the other hand, it may be beneficial to go with a known quantity and find a sleeper boat thats already got an advantage in your fleet!!!

Here's another question. Are you winning a lot of local race hardware? I've found that in most club fleets, its the quality of your crew and how well you do tactics in a race more than boat design that determine this. However, if you're consistently finishing top 5 or even top 3...then those design aspects come into play. Are you really that competitive?


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

T34C said:


> Ok, I've found a early 90's 310 that seems to check a lot of the box in what I'm looking for and has amenities my wife wants. Problem is that it has the shoal draft keel, 4' 3" in stead of standard draft 5' 11". Since one of my requirements is a boat for local racing my question is, how much performance would I be giving up with the shoal draft model?


Here's a simple answer: There is a 12 second difference in the median PHRF for the shoal draft, so you would be giving up 12 seconds per mile on average:

http://offshore.ussailing.org/Assets/Offshore/PHRF/Hi+Lo+Mean+Report+September+19+2011.pdf


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

jameswilson29 said:


> Here's a simple answer: There is a 12 second difference in the median PHRF for the shoal draft, so you would be giving up 12 seconds per mile on average:
> 
> http://offshore.ussailing.org/Assets/Offshore/PHRF/Hi+Lo+Mean+Report+September+19+2011.pdf


That is the phrf difference. I'm curious if the actual performance is more or less than that. Is the shoal draft version harder or easier to sail to its numbers?

Just once in my life I want to own a boat that will go to windward well.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

T34C said:


> Since one of my requirements is a boat for local racing...
> 
> Just once in my life I want to own a boat that will go to windward well.


Sounds like you fit the demographic for a deep draft fin. Plus, unless you gunkhole in the North Channel or Door County/Green Bay, the shoal draft isn't all that useful for most Great Lakes/Lake Michigan sailing (assuming that's where you spend your time).

If you're coming from the T34C, I'll bet the shoal draft Bene points better.


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

Just once in my life I want to own a boat that will go to windward well.


Then keep looking for a different boat!


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

kwaltersmi said:


> If you're coming from the T34C, I'll bet the shoal draft Bene points better.


That's not really setting the bar very high!


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

J 29 is a fleet killer. in most cases it will sail better then the rating. a First 310 not so much


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

jsaronson said:


> Just once in my life I want to own a boat that will go to windward well.
> 
> Then keep looking for a different boat!


Yep.. keep looking. If you want a faster boat, and the new one you buy is crippled with a shoal keel, it will drive you crazy.. You will always wonder how fast you will be going with a deep keel.

I don't think you will be happy.

A boat is an expensive toy. It's infinitely more expensive if it's not the toy you want.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

djodenda said:


> Yep.. keep looking. If you want a faster boat, and the new one you buy is crippled with a shoal keel, it will drive you crazy.. You will always wonder how fast you will be going with a deep keel.
> 
> I don't think you will be happy.
> 
> A boat is an expensive toy. It's infinitely more expensive if it's not the toy you want.


Great comments, and pretty much the same decision I had come to. Thanks.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

T34C said:


> Ok, I've found a early 90's 310 that seems to check a lot of the box in what I'm looking for and has amenities my wife wants. Problem is that it has the shoal draft keel, 4' 3" in stead of standard draft 5' 11". Since one of my requirements is a boat for local racing my question is, how much performance would I be giving up with the shoal draft model?


Shoal draft is a cruiser's option. My experience is that whatever adjustment that you get in your rating will not be enough. Not many shoal draft boats are competitive in PHRF racing. The First series may be an exception but I would be surprised.


----------

